# Favorite Thanksgiving-ish Movie



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I know there's some good ones out there... but I'm a big fan of fall/winter themed flicks. Movies like Silence of the Lambs and A Few Good Men are good fall ones...

How about Thanksgiving-ish movies?

Anyone have a favorite?

Planes,Trains, and Automobiles?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, Planes, Trains and Automobiles is a great one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm trying to think of others... Thanksgiving....

hmmm....


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know about thanksgiving much other then Grumpy Old Men but Christmas ones come to mind like Home Alone, Gremlins, Elf, A Christmas Carol, Arthur Christmas, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Miracle on 34th St, It's a Wonderful Life, and how can we leave out the great A Christmas Story. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't really think of any specific to Thanksgiving. Home Alone would probably be my favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the DVD version of "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving", which we always watch on turkey day along with watching football. You can get it from amazon either by itself or as part of the Peanuts Holiday collection. Highly recommended.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

tripplej said:


> I have the DVD version of "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving", which we always watch on turkey day along with watching football. You can get it from amazon either by itself or as part of the Peanuts Holiday collection. Highly recommended.



Didn't "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving" used to air back-to-back with a cartoon movie called 'Rikki Tikki Tavi" back in the mid to late 70s?


I think that was the case....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay... I think I have two:

"Scent of a Woman" and "The Big Chill"

Both have Thanksgiving in them... right? (although, admittedly, not very holiday-spirited flicks)


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Hands down, my favorite christmas movie is The Ref.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> Planes,Trains, and Automobiles?


+1 for PT&A


----------

